
Gum disease linked to Alzheimer's, study claims - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/neurology/gum-disease-linked-alzheimers-study-claims/
======
sbierwagen
See also:
[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/06/22/alz...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/06/22/alzheimers-
and-infectious-disease-for-real)

>A new paper in Neuron, though, looks to be the most unignorable one yet with
evidence that there’s some sort of viral/bacteial/fungal component to the
disease. A team led out of a Mt. Sinai research group has gone over a pretty
large sample of Alzheimer’s brain tissue (622 patients who died with the
disease, and over three hundred control brains as well), sequencing infectious
organism DNA, looking for changes in the proteome, etc. They find that aging
brains in normal patients display plenty of viral signatures (as indeed is
probably the case in many other tissues). But the AD samples were particularly
enriched in herpesviruses 6A and 7, a result that repeated across three
independent cohorts from different geographical locations (the brain tissue
collections were from more than one previous effort). According to Stat,
there’s a paper coming out next month from another group entirely that also
implicates HHV6.

------
nixiepixel
Why does the root (no pun intended) of all evil always circle back to me not
flossing enough?

